# Two finished quilts



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I finally finished two of the quilts that I showed you earlier. Here is the Bonnie Hunter's mystery, Christmas Lights, all quilted:









Here is Hannah's Loopy Over You all quilted:









I am working hard on finishing up some more. I seem to fly through making the quilt tops, then drag my feet on actually quilting them. Something I am going to work on for the New Year!
Hope everyone had a blessed Christmas, and I have missed "seeing" everyone here!!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful quilts! You did a wonderful job...


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

LOve them. Great.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - what beautiful quilts. I cannot decide which one I like better. Each has a neat personality.

Angie


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

They are both lovely.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thoes are BEAUTIFUL !! Good job !!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Those are lovely!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Fabulous!! Can't wait to see what else you get done.

I got a few wall hangings done before Christmas and just need to post them. And have worked up another that might be a completed top before the end of the week.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

THOSE ARE BOTH SOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!
I LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM :banana02::banana02:
bopeep


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Great job on both of them!!..I would like to see the quilting details, as it they look wonderful .. did you do stippling all over or what?? I'm very envious!! I have many tops to get finished too.. that is my goal this year..finish and even keep some for myself!!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

They are BOTH beautiful, but my favorite is the Christmas Lights. You did a great job!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I love them!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I can't decide which I like better, they're both so pretty! I like the colors in the Christmas Lights, but I love the pattern of Hannah's Loopy Over You. ok, I'd like one of each.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful! I saved the pattern for the Christmas lights one, maybe one day! I'm finishing up the inlaws Christmas present...we see them this weekend! And then I start on a pinwheel quilt for ds.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love your quilts! You deserve a longarm!


----------

